# Can't stop my Chi's peeing everywhere



## chriswatson1984 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am desperate for some sage advice - i'm at the end of my tether!

I have two Chi's, one short hair 3yo and one long hair 5yo. I live in a flat so they have a big indoor toilet, one of those boxes with fake grass on. This is in a sun room, it has it's own door etc. My first problem is they do not 'ask' to go to the toilet, I have to guess when they need to go - if I guess wrong, they just poop on the floor.

When I do open the sun room for them to poop/pee, they use the box, great! But when I go and leave them in the shut sun room, they take to peeing/pooping all over the sun room - even next to their bed.

I've tried all the usual toilet training stuff, rewarding, priasing etc. But as you can see, 5 years down the road, they still haven't nailed it. I love the dogs, but resent them massively for having to constantly clean up their poop and pee.

All constructive advice would be much appreciated!!

Chris


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have they ever went on the indoor grass toilet? If so, do you keep it clean. If not, might be why they're going else where.
Not really sure how to help you as my chi goes outside. Hope someone has answers for you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Kinda sounds like you need to get them on a schedule to go potty. And as much of a hassle as this may be for you it's better than cleaning up after them. I take mine outside but it sould work the same way. My adult dogs go out 4 times a day (puppys alot more often) BUT if I don't get them out they will go in the house, they won't let me know they have to go. So I guess you could say I'm the one that is really trained lol Still it's better that cleaning up pee or poo inside. 
Also for my young ones I use a crate while training, I don't let them have free run of the house. Hope there's something in this that helps. Good luck.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine isn't on a schedule, so to speak, but everytime I go outside, I take Midgie. She is 5 years old and knows she's supposed to go outside, so if she has to go, she asks me. She sometimes poops on my rug in the bathroom, which is an easy clean up (but I still firmly say to her, "What did you do? Bad girl!" Doesn't happen too often and she NEVER pees in the house, thank goodness!
When dogs figure out where you want them to go, eventually some will start asking when they have to go. I don't think all will ask, but some do.
One good way to know when they have to go is, every time you have to go, take them to go & remember to praise, praise, praise! After 5 years, I still praise Midgie on a daily basis whenever I see her go just for positive reinforcement purposes.


----------

